# Life Changing Nail Clipper



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Trimming nails has always been a fight for me, however I recently bought some Zen nail clippers and they are simply amazing. They have a hole where you place the claw and then just snip. You must get the proper size clipper based upon your dog’s nail size. The smallest size was too small for my dog but the next size up is perfect. If properly sized you cannot hit the quick. I love these clippers! Nail trimming is now a breeze and I can do it more often without fear of hurting her.


----------



## ptgrin (Feb 17, 2018)

I am looking for a safe nail clippers. Could you tell me the name of the clippers, or maybe a link? Thanks for the information!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

You can get them at Zenclipper.com. The size 4 is perfect for Mia.

https://zenclipper.com/


----------



## HavaneseFloof (Jan 1, 2019)

That's awesome! Thanks for the tip! I'm glad it works for you


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

HavaneseFloof said:


> That's awesome! Thanks for the tip! I'm glad it works for you


I think the key is getting the right size for the dog's nails. Size 4 works very well for my Mia.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

mudpuppymama said:


> I think the key is getting the right size for the dog's nails. Size 4 works very well for my Mia.


For a puppy, do you think the size 3 would be more appropriate? We don't have our puppy yet but I'm already worried about clipping toe nails. I'm so scared of accidentally hurting him by cutting the quick.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

[email protected]@nese_Mommy_Wannabe8 said:


> For a puppy, do you think the size 3 would be more appropriate? We don't have our puppy yet but I'm already worried about clipping toe nails. I'm so scared of accidentally hurting him by cutting the quick.


The size three is too small for my dogs but may be good for a puppy. Since I originally posted about this clipper I have switch to using a Dremel except for dew claws. If you like a clipper better though, the zen clipper is good. The problem is sometimes the nails are different widths so then you have to buy more than one size. However, even if it is too big, I prefer the Zen clipper to those cheap clipper guards that always got loose for me. However, I have come to love the dremel best and there is less chance of hitting the quick with a dremel. You may want to give the dremel a try! Good luck!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

mudpuppymama said:


> The size three is too small for my dogs but may be good for a puppy. Since I originally posted about this clipper I have switch to using a Dremel except for dew claws. If you like a clipper better though, the zen clipper is good. The problem is sometimes the nails are different widths so then you have to buy more than one size. However, even if it is too big, I prefer the Zen clipper to those cheap clipper guards that always got loose for me. However, I have come to love the dremel best and there is less chance of hitting the quick with a dremel. You may want to give the dremel a try! Good luck!


Thank you for the info. I think I'm going to start with the clippers and work my nerve up to the Dremel.


----------

